# What's your favorite and most reliable target release?



## Doublea17 (Jan 30, 2017)

My favorite would probably be the HBC or mini Sliverback, most reliable Wise guy


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

I use ARC L'attendeux 
Some times 2 finger Fulcrum Flex just for fun/change but not using it in competitions.
I have Blade thumb as backup for windy conditions.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

More of a person preference than most reliable release. The Flex does have adjust-ability over some, but you get use to a release and it's a no issue.

As for weight, brass, it's another no issue for me. Below, red Deuce (Mirco III 2 finger) weighs 1.3 ounces and my Tru-Fire Sears weigh 4.4 ouncs, but at full draw I don't feel the weight at all.

Just playing around one day...I play a lot. The HT in large was just too thick and too long in hookup length. And then my newest, the Stan Kuro.... Yep, going for that hole.......Most all the Stans in medium are a bit too snug for me.......


----------



## Detect (Sep 26, 2018)

OP, have you tried the search functionality on these forums? i noticed you starting a lot of threads asking people their opinion on things. i'm glad you're excited and passionate. there's also a lot of good info already out there.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Detect said:


> OP, have you tried the search functionality on these forums? i noticed you starting a lot of threads asking people their opinion on things. i'm glad you're excited and passionate. there's also a lot of good info already out there.


Yes, if the Search Function works. Seems different throughout the forums............


----------



## Detect (Sep 26, 2018)

SonnyThomas said:


> Yes, if the Search Function works. Seems different throughout the forums............


yeah that's true. sometimes it's easier to use google to search AT.
add site:archerytalk.com after your search terms


----------



## Racevedo74 (Dec 8, 2020)

Detect said:


> yeah that's true. sometimes it's easier to use google to search AT.
> add site:archerytalk.com after your search terms


Well I'm new on this site and I wanted to see what people here had to say, especially more technical questions regarding my draw length combined with the weight I shoot. it's very time consuming to go thru thousands of posts than to just ask the question. I've gotten a lot of helpful feedback regarding things that I can do and use to help me shoot better. Also all these posts and replies helped me get to my "20 Post" quota to not be considered a spammer and I was finally able to purchase an item on here because of it. ☺👍


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

the fulkrum flex in a small for you would be a perfect release as it very adjustable with both options for 2/3/4 fingers and angle of those fingers. i have two mediums and shoot both with 2 fingers and no click.


----------



## Racevedo74 (Dec 8, 2020)

1tiger said:


> the fulkrum flex in a small for you would be a perfect release as it very adjustable with both options for 2/3/4 fingers and angle of those fingers. i have two mediums and shoot both with 2 fingers and no click.


I actually really like it. I've noticed tighter groups. Still get'n used to that surprise release though 🤣


----------



## MJAndrews (Sep 2, 2012)

Stan Shootoff or SX3 in a 3 finger configuration. I've got both and shoot both and can't decide which one is "the one".


----------



## the.pabst (Nov 6, 2014)

HBC quicksilver!


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

The fulcrum flex was my favorite hinge. I had both it and the Abyss. I still shoot the Abyss. As far as durability goes, my Abyss is probably one of the first ones made, and it still fires like new. I had an Abyss flex for a while and flirted with Stan for a year, but keep going back to the original Abyss.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Truball BT Gold Ultra 3 Pro
Truball Fulkrum (original)
Scott Longhorn Pro Advantage
B3 Coop Stainless
B3 Infinity Pro
Scott Ascent 3L


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

1. favorite hinge= truball fulkrum flex 2 finger
2.thumb release= stan heavy metal perfex also 2 finger
3. wrist strap release= carter like mike and a winn glove.


----------



## Cyrus Harris (Feb 15, 2021)

Racevedo74 said:


> What's your favorite and most reliable target release? I'm looking at a T.R.U. BALL FULKRUM FLEX, anyone has any experience with this one? I got tiny hands lol.


Scott advantage pro or a 2 finger scott backspin


----------



## Steve72xring (Feb 13, 2021)

This is a little different, I recently started shooting a Spot Hogg Friday Night Delight and really enjoying it


----------



## mgx1138 (Mar 29, 2019)

Stan Shootoff medium 4 fingers. Just an excellent sear; widely adjustable.


----------



## t35henry (Aug 22, 2018)

Scott Ascent


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Scott longhorn and just got longhorn micro pro medium fits my hand like oj glove sweet release


----------



## scribblehere (Aug 11, 2016)

HBC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kno kwe (Feb 17, 2014)

I have two - Stan Shootoff and Ultra View Hinge


----------



## bmills (Apr 10, 2016)

Fulcrum flex is a great release , the adjustment from hot to cold is nice . As your shot evolves it , the release, can be micro adjusted. Also same shape and feel as the abyss so you can shoot a button that’s similar.


----------



## Tennessee Western Hunter (Feb 18, 2021)

Just got a Scott Longhorn and am really liking it.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

Stan SX-3


----------



## joel308cal (Nov 17, 2017)

My favorite is a Carter Chocolate Lite followed by a Stan Mirage 2000. My least favorite is anything Truball. Everyone of them has fired prematurely right out of the package. Started with a “Chappy Boss” in the late 90’s and it ended last year with a caliper style wrist release. Never again anything Truball!


----------



## Dawagner (Mar 31, 2012)

Used to love the TRUball inside out but have now switched to the HBX and am loving its comfort in the hand.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## #1javaman (Jul 3, 2019)

Racevedo74 said:


> What's your favorite and most reliable target release? I'm looking at a T.R.U. BALL FULKRUM FLEX, anyone has any experience with this one? I got tiny hands lol.


I currently shoot a Fulcrum Flex, and I love it. And they make it in a size Small. Lancaster has them in stock for $239.00 with free shipping. It’s got a nice crisp sear and great adjustablity with its LAS system. I have always preferred a release I can shoot as a two finger release with installation of a Ultraview Funky Finger. You can also shoot it as a 3 or four finger model. You can never go wrong with a T.R.U Ball release. And if you don’t like it There’s always Archery Talk.


----------



## Samboggie (Mar 29, 2021)

I shoot a three finger tru ball the first bass one they made an it still clicks like a charm!


----------



## 8025952 (Sep 7, 2020)

Love my falkrum I use it for hunting mainly, buy I've scored some rounds with it you may need to lock tight the head assm screw and the finger screw but maybe not could just be my luck


----------



## tenswanted (Sep 28, 2020)

I LOVE my Stan perfex thumb, but got bad TP and now I’m learning how to hinge


----------



## NoProWithTheBow (Jun 2, 2021)

tenswanted said:


> I LOVE my Stan perfex thumb, but got bad TP and now I’m learning how to hinge


so, I bought a Stan PerfeX thumb and had TP issues. To alleviate the issues, I bought a PerfeX Resistance/Tension. When I set it property, it alleviated the TP issues. In fact, I’m selling the Resistance release, now.


----------



## tenswanted (Sep 28, 2020)

NoProWithTheBow said:


> so, I bought a Stan PerfeX thumb and had TP issues. To alleviate the issues, I bought a PerfeX Resistance/Tension. When I set it property, it alleviated the TP issues. In fact, I’m selling the Resistance release, now.


That’s awesome. I thought about getting the resistance version but I heard that it’s more difficult to be consistent with a resistance release compared to a hinge. I’m getting really good surprise releases with a hinge


----------



## NoProWithTheBow (Jun 2, 2021)

tenswanted said:


> That’s awesome. I thought about getting the resistance version but I heard that it’s more difficult to be consistent with a resistance release compared to a hinge. I’m getting really good surprise releases with a hinge


That Stan is so adjustable that it’s really not difficult to be consistent. I actually used as a verifier for sighting in a walk back tuning.


----------



## Talks cheap (Jul 25, 2020)

Can’t go wrong with Stan. They run slightly small so if you wear a glove that is between large and medium (9 1/2) get the large. I’ve used a 3 finger sx3 for years.


----------



## bowtechky (Jan 30, 2013)

Carter Too Simple, I use for everything including hunting and I have a Scott ascen hinge that I use for indoor.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

I always keep going back to my Carter Atension


----------



## KillerHoyt (Jul 19, 2021)

I'm a rookie to the sport, but I've been consistent with the Hotshot Vapor. I purchased The Hinge from UltraView and haven't shot it much but would love to hear peoples opinion on it.


----------



## Will72AZ (Mar 4, 2021)

Scott Ascent.
2 fully adjustable moons.
Best Hinge design i have ever used.
Easy to adjust. Fit, finish and function are just amazing.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Carter Like Mike, but a John Dudley Backstrap is in the mail. I prefer a tension-style but I only shoot wrist-strap releases these days. The Backstrap seemed to have been invented while I was laying off shooting, so I'm going to try it out. 
But the Like Mike is the closest thing to a tension-style that still has an actual trigger that I've found once you learn how to shoot it that way. They have an updated version that I'm going to get too, which may fix some of the slight issues with the original Like Mike....

lee.


----------



## Will72AZ (Mar 4, 2021)

I am a Command Shooter (like Levi Morgan and Kyle Douglas) shoot a Carter Wise Choice thumb button. I also shoot a Scott Ascent Hinge at times just to mix it up.

Back when I shot Index, i bought the Carter Like Mike, but the wrist strap on mine was cheap Vinyl and i didnt like the steps involved in setting the hook back after each shot.

Most of the top pros use a Hinge or Thumb Button (Levi uses both at times, McCarthy does also) Kyle Douglas Command Shoots "punches" a thumb button and he is the #1 indoor shooter at the moment with 2020 & 2021 Vegas wins, plus back to back Nationals wins. Expert 3D 1st place win, etc.
At the highest level most of the top pros do not use back tension anymore.

* See: "Levi Morgan Says No To Back Tension" where he states like 6 years ago that 90% of the pros no longer shoot with Back Tension).


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

That's a good point about command-shooting, just as a quick aside. The Like Mike isn't ideal if you're a command-shooter, due to the heavy trigger - it can make you work harder than you need to if, say you like to palm the trigger a-la Cam Haines, and others. I'm really partial to Scott two-jaw releases if you prefer a light, no travel or some travel release. They're very well made, in my experience and last forever.

lee.


----------



## Will72AZ (Mar 4, 2021)

Hopefully the newer Like Mike releases come with a leather wrist strap! A $160 release should not come with a crappy vinyl strap
..and it is CRAPPY.
Truefire Hardcore Hook Index releases are only $99 to $115 and have Nice leather wrist straps with a locking fold back feature (great for hunting) pivoting head, fully adjustable travel (and pressure on the $115 black model). 
Carter needs to show some respect to Michael Braden and their customers, and put a decent wrist strap on a killer index release designed for one of the best index shooting pros of all time!

Note: Tim Gillingham is one among the best ever Index shooters and he is a Command Shooter (no back tension). Not sure what he shoots, but i would look into it if i shot Index, as Tim is a BADASS!


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Will72AZ said:


> Hopefully the newer Like Mike releases come with a leather wrist strap! A $160 release should not come with a crappy vinyl strap
> ..and it is CRAPPY.
> Truefire Hardcore Hook Index releases are only $99 to $115 and have Nice leather wrist straps with a locking fold back feature (great for hunting) pivoting head, fully adjustable travel (and pressure on the $115 black model).
> Carter needs to show some respect to Michael Braden and their customers, and put a decent wrist strap on a killer index release designed for one of the best index shooting pros of all time!
> ...


The Like Mike is already expensive enough at $180, a fancy leather strap isn't going to make that price any better. It's not so bad, but not so great either, I'll agree with that. But most of where your money goes with Carters is in the little metal bit on the end of it, which is why they're expensive even with a slightly cheezy strap.

I'm waiting for the LM II to come into stock at Lancaster, unless the Backstrap converts me back to a tension style. I'd like to see if the trigger has been improved on the II as the advertisement says....

lee.


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

Any of the fulkrum or abyss releases are going to be hard to beat.


----------



## ccarey41 (Jul 16, 2021)

Spot Hogg whipper snapper


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Will72AZ said:


> I am a Command Shooter (like Levi Morgan and Kyle Douglas) shoot a Carter Wise Choice thumb button. I also shoot a Scott Ascent Hinge at times just to mix it up.
> 
> Back when I shot Index, i bought the Carter Like Mike, but the wrist strap on mine was cheap Vinyl and i didnt like the steps involved in setting the hook back after each shot.
> 
> ...


We use back tension to aid in holding full draw/on the wall. More today is manipulating a hinge to fire. I use both depending the hinge and how I have it set....


----------



## Joseph_A_Feiccabrino_Jr (Aug 1, 2021)

Conquest Archery makes 2 models of a hand-held back tension release. Both come in 3 or 4 finger design, and are really nice and fully adjustable. Both make it very easy to learn how to use back tension well. Have had no issues with either. The dragon is a little more comfortable for me. I also find the 4 finger design a little easier to draw over the cam. They are great releases.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 6, 2017)

T.R.U. BALL Abyss Flex….


----------



## Roldale19 (Feb 13, 2019)

For a thump release, I absolutely love my STAN SX3 heavy metal. For a back tension, I have an HBC. I really love the weight both of them bring to the table, and the ease of adjustment/customization.


----------

